# New Sufferer



## Shifty (Jan 9, 2014)

Hello All, I am the proud owner of a lovely old automatic omega that I brought off EBay recently.

Here's a link that shows my watch (actual) :






I'm the same age as the watch and it is my pride and joy.

Now that we have the intros out of the way I would like to ask your advice regarding winding....I have read numerous posts on this forum and others and understand the do's and don'ts but with this watch I get the most unusual issue.

If the watch stops during the night and I adjust to the correct time it occasionally drops around 5-6 minutes and then keeps perfect time for the rest of the day. it is always the same amount of time, I even moved the time ahead by 15 minutes on one occasion and looked at it a couple of hours later to find it was 5 minutes slow again...spooky...not.

Itâ€™s behaving at the moment but any similar experiences shared are welcomed.

Thanks,

Shifty


----------



## DJH584 (Apr 10, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Shifty.

I have heard of this particular syndrome before with Omega's but cannot recall where I saw it - possibly on the NAWCC board.

I'm sure that others will back me up on this and that would be to take the watch to a watch repairer and ask him/her for their advice

It is possible that a service will sort out the problem.

Regards

David


----------



## ong (Jul 31, 2008)

Sounds like it needs a service to me.

My Geneve kept fairly good time, approx 20 secs +/- a day for a 1971 watch. Hope you get it sorted as they are super vintage Omega's.

Regards

Lawrence


----------



## Jeremy Fisher (Jan 28, 2012)

My dad has a deville from the 70s, kept good time for ages and then started gaining 5-6 minutes on some days (randomly) and then it started gaining more and more even more regularly.

By the time he had it serviced it was gaining 1-2 hours a day.

Any discrepancy of more than a minute a day I would say requires some attention. If the watch is running, you won't likely need more than a good cleaning & a re-lubrication. Try to find a decent independent watchmaker/repairer locally, shouldn't cost you much. (but for the love of god don't go to a Timpson stall)


----------



## Shifty (Jan 9, 2014)

Thanks for the replies, I have read a number of posts where people are sending theirs back to Omega for restoration. I will be doing this in May, I think I have read that this is roughly Â£300? Anyway its a not for profit arm of Omega so costs only and they quote before work is started so I can bail if too expensive


----------



## neiln (Oct 24, 2013)

If you know the movement number you can look up the service costs on the omega website. Unfortunately older ones are often more than twice the modern service cost you mention


----------



## Shifty (Jan 9, 2014)

Well the watch has finally been passed to great little watch makers in Wokingham (ORA watch). Had a good chat with them today and I should get it back in a few weeks. They found quite a bit of rust inside but I've been assured it will come back in perfect condition. Very excited!


----------



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

A well-worn watch is on the wrist for large portions of the day - if not all day - which means that any uneven wear on the pivots might be compensated for. When the watch is put down - normally face up - and stays still, it might be that wear is affecting the running.

I've had watches that would run perfectly face down and on their side, but stopped dead when turned face up! The reason was usually play or wear on the pivots, or a cracked or loose jewel, sometimes combined with dirt, rust, etc.


----------



## antony (Dec 28, 2007)

I do like these older omega watches I have a number of them myself & have lost count of the hundreads of them I have serviced & repaired.

Its a good movement, I'm sure from what I read a service will bring it back to its full working order again, I've been charging about Â£150.00 upwards so hopefully you can find some one to do it around the same price.


----------



## Bambi68 (May 12, 2014)

I have a 73 version, given to me by my mum, it's a lovely looking piece. I can't wear it yet as the band is too small for my wrist.

Yours looks very nice also very different to mine.


----------



## On My Watch (Mar 14, 2011)

I would take it for a service too. If it's erratic in its behaviour then it's a sign that a service is probably due.


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Lots of sensible advice given here above. I recently bought a pre-owned Omega deVille and and certain members of the forum were very helpful - especially aristmike - as I wasn't sure whether or not to go ahead with the purchase. I am so glad I did buy the watch, and I think you too will enjoy the Watch Forum. It is basically a friendly and helpful place, as I think you are already discovering, and I wish you all the best with your membership


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Shifty said:


> Well the watch has finally been passed to great little watch makers in Wokingham (ORA watch). Had a good chat with them today and I should get it back in a few weeks. They found quite a bit of rust inside but I've been assured it will come back in perfect condition. Very excited!


If you're near/in Wokingham, you have a couple of members within shouting distance...myself for one and at least one other....perhaps we could meet up....? I see that you don't have the required posts yet (50) to use the PM system, but when you do, call me and let's meet up? My locals are the 'Jolly Farmer' on Davis Street, just outside Hurst, and my favourite, the 'Lands End' at Charvil, also a few minutes from Hurst.


----------

